# Welche Rahmengröße benötige ich bei einem Rocky Mountain Switch S3??



## Dr. Action (20. Juni 2006)

Ich hoffe íhr könnt mir bei der Rahmengröße eines Rocky Moutain Switch S3 weiterhelfen?

Bin 1,74m groß und überlege ein Rocky Mountain Switch S3 (2005) Rahmen in der Größe 16,5 Zoll zu kaufen. Habe derzeit leider keine Möglichkeit die Rahmengröße zu prüfen. Wäre Euch sehr dankbar, wenn Ihr mir kurzfr. antwortet.

Danke!!


----------



## Xexano (20. Juni 2006)

Hier wird schon ausgiebig über die Größe diskutiert... mal bisschen durchlesen, dann wirste fündig! Hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Action (22. Juni 2006)

Danke für den Hinweis! So wie es aussieht sollte man das Switch S3 am besten mal fahren.


----------



## Jendo (23. Juni 2006)

Servus!
Bei deiner Größe kann ich Dir sagen, nimm 16,5" da machst du gar nix falsch!
Ich bin auch s0 17,4/5 dm groß und komme wunderbar mit dem Switch zurecht! Du kannst damit Touren fahren, als auch heftig im Bikepark rocken und das jeweils ohne Einschränkung!

Die sonst diskutierten Switch größen sind dann immer bei diesen 1,80m Typen der Fall wo je nach Einsatzbereich die Rahmenhöhe variieren kann!

Aber glaub mir, 16,5" sind super. Es hängt schlussendlich einfach nur daran wie    lang deine Sattelstütze ist. und da kann man ja für den Bikepark ne kürzere oder gleich den perfekten Tour/Freeride kompromiss finden.
Gruß JEndo


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juni 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Die sonst diskutierten Switch größen sind dann immer bei diesen 1,80m Typen der Fall wo je nach Einsatzbereich die Rahmenhöhe variieren kann!




Mit der Anspielung willst du mich doch provozieren Alta???

FLO


----------

